# AFX Tri-Power Pack vs. Two Regular Packs?



## jggonzalez

Hi,

I'm running a small AFX track for me and my eight year-old daughter. I'm trying to decide between running an AFX Tri-Power Pack (#8822) or two regular 22V packs? We're running both the regular Xtraction and the Mega-G cars. Please, no esoteric solutions using dilithium crystals! I'm just trying to figure out which of the two configurations would work better. Anything else is too complicated for me. If you need more info on my track or cars I'll try to provide it, but I'm new to the hobby.

Thanks everyone,

Joe and Tabitha :wave:


----------



## slotnewbie69

you could use the two terminal power track,as it it gives indie power to each lane,i believe.the advantage to the tri powerpack is being able to slow down the cars for the kids.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Use the Tri-Power so you can choose the lower voltage setting while you introduce your daughter to the hobby and the basics of car control.

And welcome to Hobby Talk.


----------



## Bill Hall

Based on yer pre-established set of parameters, go with the AFX Tripower.


----------



## old blue

.....and congratulations for bringing your child to this hobby instead of some video game!!!


----------



## jggonzalez

Okay, I think I'll go with the Tri-Power pack for now. Once she's used to that at full speed, I can get a second one and run one to each lane. All I need to do when running dual packs is clip one of the steel connector strips off of each one so one runs to each lane, right? Or do I need to mess with the power connector strips too?

Hey Bill, what is your cat's name? It looks just like my daughter's cat, Merlin.

Thanks to everyone for the replies. Can any of you explain to me the difference between more amps and more volts? I'm trying to understand how those affect the cars.


----------



## BRS Hobbies

"All I need to do when running dual packs is clip one of the steel connector strips off of each one so one runs to each lane, right? Or do I need to mess with the power connector strips too?"

You really don't need to modify the terminal tracks, just plug-in one controller in each terminal track for each lane. 

"Can any of you explain to me the difference between more amps and more volts? I'm trying to understand how those affect the cars."

Increasing the amps, will reduce or eliminate power fluctuations on the track. Increasing the volts, increases the speed of the car.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## jggonzalez

Thanks! By the way, we bought our track from your site!


----------



## Bill Hall

The mobile cat chow processors name is Augustus...cuz he strayed in one August. We call him Gus.

He answers to neither.

Adjustable voltage is the ticket. More volts isnt always a good thing...eventually you reach the scenario where the cars exceed the limitations of the track design, or the chassis design. 

More amps is a good thing. Cars run cooler. I see less winding damage, better brush wear and comm health, and whether it's my imagination or not better pick up shoe life as well. Fluctuations between lanes when a car goes off is no longer an issue. 

Ultimately we often start out running box cars, but sooner or later you may wind up with a hybrid or hot rod of some sort. Even at the collector level, if you happen to be somewhat eclectic, you'll need some flexibility in your power supply to run this or that brand or variation. 

Plan ahead!


----------



## tjd241

*I am running the tri-power pack...*

I think you'll like it. I have a small home track and I like mine. Works great. Granted I am using a different controller spliced onto the Tomy plugs to enable me to better run the cars I prefer (mostly nos t-jets)... but I am able to switch down the power on hotter set-ups and other brands when I need to. Can't say too much about power surge when the other person de-slots though. I have not yet been able to race anybody here. Not for lack of trying though... I do have plenty of traps and snares set out in the yard... but no luck yet. Anyhow... Good luck with your decision. nd


----------



## AfxToo

> I have not yet been able to race anybody here. Not for lack of trying though..


tjd - I don't understand why ... there are quite a few HO racers in the New England area including Rich Dumas who posts occasionally on this board under that moniker but more so on others under "RichD." Rich is involved with a lot of hobby class racing in that area. New England is a fairly compact region and between CT, RI, MA, NH, and even NY you have quite a few HO slot car racers at all levels, up to and including HOPRA and UFHORA class racing.


----------



## slotcarman12078

tjd241 said:


> Can't say too much about power surge when the other person de-slots though. I have not yet been able to race anybody here. Not for lack of trying though... I do have plenty of traps and snares set out in the yard... but no luck yet. nd


Maybe you need a different type of bait?? I've tried beef jerky, pork rinds and doughnuts, but I've had nothing I would call success. Next week I'm gonna give beer nuts a shot, but I fear all I'll catch is a few squirrels...  :tongue: :lol:  :drunk:


----------



## jggonzalez

Watch out for the donuts...once those cops start coming around you can't get rid of 'em! :lol:

Hey Bill, nice cat! I've got one like that named Merlin. He started out as a family cat, but he's really bonded with my daughter. He likes to watch the slot cars run around the track, but chasing them is beneath his dignity.

Thanks everyone for the advice on the power packs and the quick lesson in amps and volts. I really find this stuff useful.


----------



## tjd241

*Glad to help JG...*

Good Luck and have fun... Either way you go it'll be great.



AfxToo said:


> tjd - I don't understand why ...


Purely tongue in cheek Mr Too. Been float'n that bit for years... We'll be fine. :hat: nd


----------



## Sir Slotsalot

Hi Joe:

Sir Slotsalot here. Just joined HT minutes ago and was going to just listen for a while. But I'm so happy with my (4) TriPower wall packs I just had to let you know. I agree with the other guys "hands down". You won't be sorry if you get them. The adjustable voltage settings are great and the (1) amp current output really gives the cars more zip over the standard wall pack. I can now let my grandsons race without any casualties to the cars.


----------

